# simulacion de unSumador binario de 3 numero de tres bits cada uno



## Shirosekai (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola a toda la comunidad, espero que me puedan ayudar con este problema que tengo, veran me pidieron que simulara en el multisims un sumador binario que tomara 3 numero de 3 bits cada uno y luego conectar a la salida un display para mostrar que este este haciendo bien la suma. Ahora bien es la primera vez que uso sumadores en el multisims asi que no se cual de entre todos me es de utilidad asi que me gustaria que si alguien me puede dar un consejo de cual utilizar me lo diera... tambien en cuanto al display lo que hay son de por ejemplo 7 segmentos y luego esta otro que supongo es el que ocupo de como 21 terminales, ya que este sumdor deberia sumar hasta 21 (decimal) necesito dos display creo yo; si bien tengo entendido el circuito seria asi



De ese modo tengo 5 salidas... asi que no se que hacer con las terminales sobrantes del display. Todavia no tengo montado en el multisims el sumador por que como dije al principio no se que componente usar de todos.
Espero me puedan ayudar, gracias de antemano


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 23, 2010)

Shirosekai la salida del sumador es binaria, noo??

Para poder verla en los displays tienes que utilizar un decodificador binario a  bcd y de bcd a 7 segmentos 

Asi solo ocuparias 2 displays 3 decos y tu contador


----------



## Shirosekai (Mar 23, 2010)

Primero gracias por la respuesta tan rapida, como tu dices la salida es binaria, ahora bien nunca e usado componentes como sumadores o decos se como funcionan mas o menos y eso pero no se cuales son los codigos de ellos asi que si me podrias decir cuales usar me ayudarias mucho.
En cuanto a lo del decodificador veamos si entiendo primero a la salida le pongo un decodificador binario bcd, luego a la salida de este le conecto un bcd a 7 segmentos con esto le conecto dos display por separado algo asi perdon pero en verdad soy bien ignorante en cuanto a eso


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 23, 2010)

Fijandome bien encontre este integrado que es un bonary to bcd or bcd to binary te sirve perfectamente fijate en el zip es un documento con la tabla de verdad y la conexion, te dejo la hoja de datos del 74185.

Las salidas BCDse conectan a los 7447 (bcd a 7 segmentos) de ahi a los diaplays


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola ShiroSekai

El circuito en el enlace tal vez te sirva, bájalo y puedes terminar el que está inconcluso.



saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Shirosekai (Mar 23, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ShiroSekai
> 
> El circuito en el enlace tal vez te sirva, bájalo y puedes terminar el que está inconcluso.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el circuito pero una pregunta con que programa se habre... bueno yo tengo el multisims 10, nada más


Ahora en cuanto al 74185 que me recomiendas usar jaimepsantos, este no viene en el multisims, por lo que no e podido hacerlo tengo todo montado menos el codificador que no encuentro ninguno que me sirva... les dejo el circuito en multisims para que me puedan dar su opinion si ven algo mal me avisan


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola ShiroSekai

El archivo, en este enlace [/COLOR] , se abre con “multisim 11”, Si Tú Tienes “Multisim 10” no lo podrás abrir,

Vi tu circuito en Multisim11, lo puedo corrigir y terminar pero al guardarlo se guarda con Terminación .MS11; o sea como Multisim 11 y no lo podrás ver.

El 74LS185 probablemente no lo tenga el Multisim pero si tiene el 7485 que es igual.

Te puedo adjuntar una imagen del circuito para que corrijas tu circuito si lo deseas así.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Shirosekai (Mar 23, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola ShiroSekai
> 
> El archivo, en este enlace [/COLOR] , se abre con “multisim 11”, Si Tú Tienes “Multisim 10” no lo podrás abrir,
> 
> ...



Claro pasame la imagen y el archivo ahi veo como lo abro pero pasme la imagen por si acaso. EN caunto a lo del 7485 este tiene 4 terminales y yo tengo 5 salidas asi que como lo conectaria ?.

otra cosa en caso de querer usar 7 sumadores como el diagrama que subi puedo usar 7 de los mismos que use en el circuito, o hay unos mas simples, es que lo veo algo tonto teniendo en cuenta que este ya me suma 2 numeros de 4 bits cada uno pero puede que se ponga en cosas el profesor asi que pregunto mejor.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola ShiroSekai

Perdón Me Equivoqué con la recomendación del IC 74LS185; Ese No Es, Debe Ser 74LS83 y NO 74LS185


Puedes Utilizar Tantos Sumadores como quieras.

Adjunto el sumador de 6 Bits En Formato JPG.


saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Ve este enlace en el mensaje 11 del aficionado es un sumador muy Bueno (creo).
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-bcd-8-bits-4904/


----------



## Shirosekai (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok entiendo bien el circuito pero una cosa nada mas a ver se supone que tengo que sumar 3 numero ahi veo 2, eso es lo de menos ahi solo hago la conexion para el tercer numero pero podrias explicarme para que las compuertas que conectan el acarreo y las tres primeras salidas del primer sumador?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola ShiroSekai

Las compuertas AND, OR y U8 Forman Un Convertidor Binario a BCD de 2 dígitos (Binary To BCD converter 2 Digits).
Este circuito es para que se pueda ver en los Display’s el resultado de la SUMA en decimal.

Ve el circuito que esta en este enlace, es sencillo y de mas dígitos que el que estás requiriendo.
En el mensaje #11 esta el archivo en Circuit Maker Contenido en un ZIP. 
Ese circuito lo subí por medio de MEGAUPLOAD.COM pero al que se lo envié no lo pudo bajar y elaficionado(Miembro del Foro) lo bajo y lo ZIPió.

Es más facil que le quites digitos a aquel a que le pongas a este.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-bcd-8-bits-4904/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Shirosekai (Mar 24, 2010)

XD como que se a estado complicando la cosa XD bueno ahora si monte este a ver que les parece lo que pasa es que no logro que los display me saquen los decimales a ver que piensan. Ahora bien le pregunte al profe sobre lo de las compuratas para pasar binario bcd y me dijo que no las usara... asi que no se me monte este a ver.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola ShiroSekai

Creo que el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta es el que te sirve

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Shirosekai (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok funciona bien, pero solo una cosa XD como el numero es de tres bits no necesito el cuarto bit me imagino que puedo quitarlo, de eso no hay problema ahora bien con ello me quedaria A4 libre en cada sumador, por lo tanto S4 tambien quedaria libre estas las mando a tierra o las dejo sin conexion, es que el profe es un necio y no quiere que usemos mas de la cuenta... gracias por el circuito que funciona muy bien y hace lo que quiero.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola Shirosekai
Si deja a tierra esas entradas que no utilizas

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Shirosekai (Mar 25, 2010)

Bueno ahora tengo un problema, cuando quito una de las entradas el primer display el de las decenas trabaja bien, pero el segundo display a veces me tira un numero otras veces solo lanza un segmente o una figura sin sentido... cual puede ser la solucion?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola shirosekai

Para eliminar eso (Figuras sin sentido) eran las compuertas AND y OR que tenía el circuito. Pero como tu Profe te dijo que las quitaras pues no se puede mostrar el resultado de la operación correctamente.
Pregunta a tu Profe si puedes utilizar un Display HEXagecimal; con él, las “figuras sin sentido” que dices ver ahora se convertirán a las letras A, B, C, D y F.

Este tipo de Display aparece como Hex Display en CircuitMaker, solo tiene 4 entradas llamadas 4, 3, 2, 1.
Para reemplazar los de 7 segmentos quita los 2 y los decodificadores relacionados U1, U4.

A la salida del ultimo sumador U3:
-Conecta un Display HEXagecimal: (S4 a 4), (S3 a 3), (S2 a 2), (S1 a 1), este será el Display de las UNIDADES.
-Conecta el otro Display HEXagecimal: (C4 a 1), este será el Display de las DECENAS.
las otras terminales conectalas a tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Shirosekai (Mar 26, 2010)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya dio XD, bueno este ultimo mensaje tuyo en verdad que me salvo la vida, tengo que entregar este circuito este viernes y ya esta al final si me dejaron usar los display Hexadecimales, pero el profe me pidio que lo hiciera a puro 74LS183N asi que quedo un poco mas grande XD, pero por alguna razon no me salia bien si por ejemplo colocaba a que la suma diera 21 que en hexa seria 15 me salia 8A... pero era por que estaba colocando las salidas en dirección contraria gracias a lo ultimo pude hacer que lo hiciera te lo agradesco mucho en verdad por toda la ayuda que me distes.

Para terminar y por si acaso llega a ser de utilidad de alguien dejo la simulación.
De nuevo muchas gracias, nos estaremos viendo en otra oportunidad


----------



## california (Ago 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias amigos, me sirvio mucho espero terminar mi trabajo y lo subire con gusto gracias

=) gracias  muchas gracias gracias


----------



## Shirosekai (Ago 28, 2010)

Pues me alegra que te sirvio este, para eso estamos.


----------

